# pray for her please



## nldmumofthree

hi everyone i am new to this site and was told the premature baby part on here could be very helpfull..
on the 19th sept i had my baby girl scarlett at royal sussex county hospital at only 24+2 i was in active labour for 8 hours i kept telling them it was labour pains and they kept telling me it was a bladder infection i had infection trouble leading up to going in i had told the hospital on wed when i went in that my waters had broke they said they hadn't and sent me home she literally dropped out at 6.15 am the midwife told me she caught her which at the moment i have to believe.
she has a grade 4 brain bleed mild case of nec infections and needs a pda which she needed last week but because of infection now has been cancelled her blood pressure is very unstable and has had a few bad days.
any advice or kind words are much needed i am not coping to well and my other half has been fantastic with our 3yr old if it weren't for him i'd have gone under would like to hear from those people who have lived through it many thanks tash xxx


----------



## clairebear

:hug: thinking of u x


----------



## FEDup1981

Thinking of u, hang on in there scarlett. :hugs:


----------



## didda

Thinking of you and Scarlett xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

:hugs: Thinking of you and your baby. I hope everything works out for you


----------



## Rumpskin

Oh darling, I cannot imagine what you and your family are going through. My thoughts and prayers are with your little girl. 

:hug:


----------



## sam's mum

:hugs: Thinking of you all x


----------



## polo_princess

mummy2many recently gave birth to her little girl at around the same time as you, hopefully she can offer some words of advice hun


----------



## destiny27

thinking of you both:hug:


----------



## danimarie

:hug: thinking of you


----------



## alyxzandra

Fingers are crossed. *hugs*


----------



## mumto3boys

Thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## Donna79x

Thinking of you hun, hang on in there scarlett xx


----------



## LuluBee

Thinking of you all and sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Thinking of you all :hug:


----------



## Faerie

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

:hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## Blob

:hugs: Good Luck hope your LO is a real fighter :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

oh little scarlett - hang in there darling. and mom - you too. Sending you all the hugs you can manage.


----------



## xXhayleyXx

:hugs: for both mum and little one xx


----------



## ALI

I know how difficult it is but try to remain positive and take it one day at a time. 
It is incredible just how tough premmies can be,especially girls, so never give up hope. Also the staff at the NICU/SCBU units are brilliant, she could not be looked after by 
a more caring dedicated bunch of people who will do eveything they can for her. 

We are Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## naiyasg

Hey Tash, I'm glad to see you made it over here :) i'm still thinking of scarlett x


----------



## Chris77

:hug: Scarlett is in my thoughts and prayers. :hug:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Thinking of you all. :hugs: x


----------



## Beltane

Sending good postive thoughts your way.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: Thinking of you


----------



## Elli21

:hugs: Thinking of you xx


----------



## Hevz

Lots and lots of love to Scarlett, you and the rest of the family....I will be thinking positive thoughts for you babe:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hotsexymum

Thinking of you and Scarlett xx:hugs::hug:


----------



## Samantha

Hello,
As a mum of a baby born at 24+5 I know the despair and hearbreak that goes with it. If, like me, you are not only worrying about your little one but are also mourning the loss of your pregnancy. Everything you are feeling right now is completely normal and you must just get through as best you can. It certainly is a long road ahead but you know what, more and more little babies have a happy ending after such an early start.

My little girl Charlotte has just started nursery at 15 months. A little petite 18 pounder now, but massive to us. Her story is told on her website www.charlottelow.com. I hope it give you hope for your little Scarlett. 

I send you my love.

Sam


----------



## xJG30

Thinking of you both x


----------



## naiyasg

Tash, good luck for Scarlett's operation tomorrow. Please let us know how it goes. Take care of yourself x


----------



## bluebell

Thinking of you all :hug: 

xx


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

hi ther eEllen was born at 24 weeks weighing just 1lb 3oz, she is now nearly 3 but i will never forget those first few weeks. SHe had to have a PDA Ligated but ketp getting ip put back cos se was ill and though she didnt have a bleed the docs did think she had NEC for a while (she didnt) if you want to chat anytime feel free to get in touch and i really hope today is good day for you. x x x


----------



## Brockie

all the best to you and your baby darling stay strong xxxx


----------



## Jem

Thinking of you all and praying xxx


----------



## keelykat

Thinking of you and your little one.x x


----------



## Fossey

Thinking of you all :hug:


----------



## Hevz

Hows Scarlett doing now after her op???

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

